
Picturelife joins StreamNation - blacktulip
http://pastebin.com/Yr6SsHLL
======
delrox
Here's the CEO insulting founders who sell or quit (he just did both):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7605027)

~~~
mattparcher
One caveat to your point: in that comment, the Picturelife CEO was apparently
criticizing Loom for shutting down their service after being acquired by
Dropbox. In this case, it sounds like Streamnation really intends to keep
running (and improve) the existing Picturelife service. [1]

[1] "We love Picturelife": [https://www.streamnation.com/blog/index.php/we-
love-picturel...](https://www.streamnation.com/blog/index.php/we-love-
picturelife/)

